# MagicJack vs Vonage - Quality and Reliability



## Hollypop1986 (Jul 27, 2013)

I was curious as to which is better for everyday use. I had decided to go with MagicJack, but then discovered that there is a time limit for phone calls and heard from someone that lives in Puebla that reception for MagicJack is very unreliable and unstable. 

As far as I understand it, Magic Jack and Vonage provide the same VOIP service, but I have heard that Vonage's quality and reliability is much better than that of Magic Jack. The only thing is that over the course of a year, I would end up paying $330 more for Vonage than MagicJack. So I would hope that the service is MUCH better. 

Does anyone have any thoughts here? Experiences? Did you notice that the difference in service is great, or are they pretty much at the same level of reliability?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## tijuanahopeful (Apr 2, 2013)

I have a Magic Jack Plus, and the only problem that I have with it, is that it will drop a telephone call after being on the phone for 1 1/2 hours. Other than that, it works fine.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

there have been many threads regarding MJ and Vonge. you might want to look for those


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

tijuanahopeful said:


> I have a Magic Jack Plus, and the only problem that I have with it, is that it will drop a telephone call after being on the phone for 1 1/2 hours. Other than that, it works fine.


Even Skype will drop you after a long period of time. It is part of the "fair usage provision."


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

We used MJ since June 2008. The only problem is when the Internet is busy. So we avoid mid-morning and mid evening. We also avoid Christmas day. If the connection is poor (usually incoming at one of those times), we schedule a callback.


----------

